# CSound vs. Max vs. Composers Desktop vs. C++ and Juce



## BigThinkProd (Dec 15, 2019)

I wasn't sure the best place to post this question but figured I'd want to end up with a VST so this forum seemed the most likely place. 

I only really can spend time learning one set of tools for creating music things with and was wondering which one of CSound vs. Max vs. Composers Desktop vs. C++ and Juce would be the best to focus on and why? I'm interested in doing mainly generative type things but would eventually want to end up in a VST format to use inside of a host. I'm not totally married to that idea but I think that is the way I'm currently leaning. I have programming experience so I'm not afraid to dive in head first to anything. Any thoughts/opinions on the list and pros and cons? Thanks!


----------

